# Mit welchen Kingdom Hearts Spielen sollte ich anfangen?



## NeuAufleger (6. April 2020)

Hallo miteinander,
ich habe meine alte PS2 gefunden und wollte aus Nostalgiegründen mal wieder mit KIngdom Hearts anfangen.
Ich weiß aber nicht mit welchem Spiel ich anfangen soll (chronologisch).
Also, ich weiß, dass Kingdom Hearts Platinum im Grunde der erste Teil wäre und ich damit anfangen sollte.
Wie mache ich weiter? Kingdom Hearts 2 gibt es, aber was ist mit diesem Kingdom Hearts 1 und 2 Final Mix? Was muss ich kaufen? Wollte mir erstmal nur zwei Spiele kaufen. Könnt ihr mich da bitte beraten?

MfG


----------

